# TAU offers 550,000 $ to Iraklis to sign Sofoclis 'Baby Shaq' Schortsianitis



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Wow!

If "Baby Shaq" came to TAU, it would boost TAU frontcourt and they would definitely be contenders to the Euroleague and the Spanish ACB. Imagine:

C-Baby Shaq
PF- Scola (when he recovers)
SF-Nocioni
SG-Palladino
PG- Jerome Allen/Elmer Bennett (when he recovers)

Awesome team!!!  

I think the signing it's good for both parts . Tau gets a superstar until the end of the season (I don´t know the contract terms, but I suppose it will be until the end of 2002/03 season), and Sofoklis plays major minutes in a top team in Europe that prepares him better for the NBA and improves his chances on the draft because he gets more attention from the media

What do you think?

LINK 

Its only in spanish, sorry


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

I don't think Iraklis will allow Schortsianitis to move. They know he's a huge investment for the future and that they can get much more for him, later. They can earn much more money in the a few years, and by then, enjoy his services. Iraklis has the lowest budget in the greek league right now. This means that they are desperate for money but I doubt that they will act quickly and sell Baby Shaq just for a few bucks. If he leaves the team then they will have no center whatsoever and they will be doomed for relegation. Besides I think it would be better for him as well, since he won't take as much playing time in TAU as he does for Iraklis. It would be a shame for such a player to be wasted. Greece has produced so many talents in recent years and most of them had been wasted by signing for big teams too early (Tapoutos, Soulis, Barlas, just to name a few). Schortsianitis is the only case of a player, alongside that of Fotsis, that played in the Greek league in such a small age for so many minutes. While in TAU he'll probably have the fate of Harissis.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> They know he's a huge investment for the future and that they can get much more for him, later. They can earn much more money in the a few years, and by then, enjoy his services


He is probably entering the 2003 NBA draft so I don´t think they can get much more money for him.



> Besides I think it would be better for him as well, since he won't take as much playing time in TAU as he does for Iraklis


I think you are wrong. Nowadays TAU has only 2 decent frontcourt players: Scola (very good but injured) and Rashard Griffith (after the knee injury, he can't nearly jump). If Sofoklis signs with TAU, he will play major minutes


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

He would improve TAU a lot. I never saw this guy playing so I can't say how good he is, but if he plays as the scouts are saying he would help a lot.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

I agree with ZH in everything, anyway. Sofoklis has to stay for from the best Hellenic teams, most of all Panathinaikos of the "ellenofagos" Obradovic. 
Koblenz, Shortsianitis is a technical and athletic marvel. He has to learn many things of course (now, for example, he has always problems with fouls already at the end of the 1st quarter...).

Do anyone know when the contract of Shortsianitis with Iraklis expire? I've not any idea about idea. 
The fact is that a NBA tean cay pay a club only 300.000 (or 350.000) USD, could this amount of money help Iraklis? 
I don't think so. 
It's a big problem than an American team can't spend a lot to buy a European player, because it stops the market. Shortsianitis could go in Vitoria, and (for example) Tau will give 1.000.000 USD to Iraklis for him. And then? What when Shortsianitis will be drafted but he will have a contract with Vitoria? 
Surebly to break the contract Tau will ask much more than 350.000 USD, and Sofoklis will pay this difference like Gasol made with Barcelona. 
Will Iraklis in this system be able to earn a lot selling him? Not at all... 

take care 

ZH and Koblenz, I got the PM. I knew about this possibility, but I have not been informed that I received something, so I ignored them. Now I go to look to my profile to handle that.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I see your point WP.

Shortsianitis shouldn't sign with TAU. But Iraklis will do what is best financially for them. They know that he will leave anyway, so Iraklis will try to get $$$$$.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

I have read that TAU pretends to sign Sofoklis to a long term contract. That's not good for him if he plans to enter the draft, but as you said Iraklis will try to get $$$$$. If he signed with tau for 550,000$ (fairly cheap considering his talent) he should stay in Spain during 2002/2003 and 2003/2004 season to develop his skills . Then TAU should let him buyout his contract without paying much, maybe 450,000$ (I know it's difficult, but TAU must be reasonable) .
so,

TAU pays:

100,000$ for one season and a half.

Sofoklis pays:

100,000$ for the buyout of his contract with TAU

Iraklis receives:

550,000$ 

Sofoklis should only sign with TAU if they promise him that his contract buyout will be cheap


----------

